# Allroad rear deck spoiler



## kmcmullen (Aug 15, 2013)

I am about to order a 2014 Allroad. The order selection sheet shows the rear deck spoiler as a $580 option. I have questioned two dealers and neither seemed to know if it really was optional, or if the charge is to paint it to match the rest of the car.
I have not been able to find a single Allroad advertised without the spoiler, nor have I been able to find a single one that the paint on it did not match the car. So sounds like a mandatory "option". 
Wondering what would happen if I simply don't order it. ( On dealer said the spoiler was standard and paint optional). Planning Ibis white with Titanium gray, with most all the options.


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow... for as much looking, researching and obsessing I have done over the year and a half of purchasing and owning my allroad I have never noticed this option nor do I have any idea what it is for! Wow... Im going to do more google searches and see if I can find something.

I know there is a different spoiler for the RS4 avant in Europe. Not sure if there is a different for an S4 avant but I would imagine the deck lid spoiler option is one of those.

Another allroad owner in another forum installed an RS4 deck lid spoiler. Looks nice.

Im going to keep searching.


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay I perhaps found the issue.
At least respect to the 2013 guide I came across two versions. One dated 4/6/2012 and another 5/16/2012. The 4/6 version shows the deck lid spoiler option. The 5/16 version no longer shows it.
Perhaps the 2014 version is the wrong country or outdated. But still, I don't know what that option "looks like".


----------



## kmcmullen (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, my dealer found that none of their 2013 or 2014 allroads were ordered with rear deck spoiler, and all came with it, not listed on invoice and no charge, so that is what I went with. Spec, order is expected between Thanksgiving and Dec. 2.


----------



## eskimo87 (Sep 11, 2013)

Love to see pictures of it installed


----------



## kmcmullen (Aug 15, 2013)

eskimo87 said:


> Love to see pictures of it installed


I have yet to see an Allroad without the rear spoiler. I did find a couple 2014's on the E Coast last week with the spoiler charge on the invoice. That was the first I had seen that charge.


----------

